# 12 Gauge Minishells For Home Defense



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

By the looks of them they're a joke. Then I did some calculations. I have a box of Mason Munitions buckshot mini shells. 3/4 ounces of #1 buckshot at 1,250 fps. 3/4 ounces = 328.125 grains. 1,138.3 foot pounds of energy. More energy than a 44 magnum from a 6" barrel according to BBTI. Double that of a 45 acp. I measured the mini shells at 1.25" long. I'll see how many fit in the tube once I get to the range. I've got mini shells from Federal, Aguila & Challenger too. Most of those are #4 buckshot but the Aguila is #4 & #1. Originally I got these to teach my wife & some in-laws how to use a shotgun but if they pattern well I may just keep them in the gun for home defense.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

How do they cycle?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

denner12 said:


> How do they cycle?


I'll know in a day or two. Lower back pain kept me at the house all week but it's getting better. I've read that Mossbergs need an adaptor called "OpSol Mini-Clip" $17. Rubber thing that makes cycling minishells reliable. Got one & it's real easy to put in.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Babbalou1956 said:


> I've read that Mossbergs need an adaptor called "OpSol Mini-Clip"


In the video I believe Paul Harrell was having a malfunction 10% of the time with the opsol installed.
So far no opsol for 870s.

GW


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally got to the range for a function test. Brought several boxes of different kinds of buckshot mini shells & 1 box of slugs. They told me I can only shoot slugs. I still have no idea how buckshot will pattern. I loaded 8 mini shell slugs, shot them & went home. It worked. I did one ragged hole at 13 yards. They did kick more than I expected & were louder than I expected but I haven't used a shotgun since maybe 1975-1977 & that was outdoors. The fiber optic front sight was easier to see than the brass bead it came with.


----------

